# Fish Ohio bluegill or bait?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Gills on spawn again so bait was a little on the large side.










Almost 2 weeks of no flathead runs but hoping the wind change turns them into eating machines.


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

I have never had luck catching catfish with blue gill. As cut or fished live.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

bait for sure, I caught this one a couple weeks back. I'm 6'7" for perspective.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm glad to get an idea of the size of bait you're using though. I always wondered how big I should go.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chad got a flathead on the largest bait we had.










We know that because Chad has a rod with a bit larger pyramid that we put the larger baits on.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Released like all our big flathead

[ame="http://youtu.be/x3JVCLPSZV4"]38.82[/ame]


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Winguy7,I don't,but I know people who use 12-18" suckers,carp,etc. for bait.Unless you wanna go a bit without bites(as in weeks) while waiting on" the one",I'd still personally stick to baits in the 4-7" range.Bigguns will slam those too.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think I've inadvertently created a trophy Bluegill Pond by weeding out the smaller Fish for a few years 

I have always 2nd guessed myself fishing big Bluegills because they are such strong bait they seem to hide well in any available structure thus leading me to massive snags.


----------

